# Bolt going to standby mode on its own



## JonUrban (Dec 25, 2015)

I have a white Bolt that I've had since the last promotion. It's been working fine. However about a week ago my wife told me it stopped working. I checked it out and found I had to hit the TIVO button on the remote to start it after the TV was turned on.

She got confused because with our former TIVO and even the Bolt up until now, when she turned on the TV, the TIVO was already on and displaying the TIVO display. I am not sure, but I would guess she changed a setting by accident.

However, I cannot find a setting to either activate or not use standby mode. Sure, I see the menu item to ENTER STANDBY, but it seems like there should be a setting in USER PREFERENCES that you can decide whether to have the TIVO go to standby when not used or not. I would prefer it to be on all of the time.

Is there somewhere else I should look? If anyone can help I would appreciate it!

THANKS


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Look under Remote Control Setup. There's an option "Wake with TiVo Button". I have it (and CEC) disabled.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

Set it to no power savings. *

MENU > SETTINGS > REMOTE, CABLECARD, & DEVICES > POWER SAVING SETTINGS*


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

@schatham's suggestion should keep the box from entering Standby automatically, though you may want to review your box's CEC settings, per @JoeKustra's comment, to confirm that you have CEC disabled. (CEC integration was added a while back, so it's odd you'd only now be seeing a change, but still worth a check.)

CEC info: https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/CEC-and-Wake-with-TiVo-button


----------



## JonUrban (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the quick replies. My Power Saving Mode was indeed set to OFF, but my CEC was in fact set to "Wake with TIVO button", so I turned that to NO.

Hopefully that takes care of that. Not sure how it changed, but it probably was a wandering fat finger for sure.

Thanks again!


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I thought I'd seen some posts following the most recent TE4 update that caused that setting to be 'on'...

-KP


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Yeah, I just tested it with my BOLT & TV, and the behavior maps to what you described.

With "Wake on TiVo button" enabled, and CEC enabled on my TV...

Powering-off the TV puts the TE4 BOLT into Standby.
Powering-up the TiVo via the 'TiVo' button also powers the TV up, with the input set to the BOLT.

Powering-on the TV doesn't wake-up the BOLT.
Manually putting the BOLT into Standby has no effect on the TV (though the TV would eventually recognize no input, I believe, and auto-power off).
... though I'm wondering if these last two make sense for a multi-device setup.

p.s. Disabling CEC only on my TV (turning-off Panasonic Viera Link) was sufficient to disable these interactions, so the OP's TV must have been previously set with CEC enabled, and it only took a recent update (ref'd by @kpeters59) to cause the unexpected behavior.


----------



## JonUrban (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks again everyone. That was clearly it. Wife is now off my case.

I would have never found that setting without you all and this forum.
I hope this thread helps others along the way as well.

Have a great holiday weekend everyone and thanks again!


----------

